

Drone-assisted Swiss construct virtual 3D castle - showwebgl
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/25/virtual_chillon_castle/

======
bfwi
I wonder when we'll see Google Drones, taking pictures of buildings. Google
Maps could become extremely detailed that way.

